# Elastic Shock Cord ???



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure where to put this ,but I thought this forum has the most viewers so here goes ! What I'm looking for is the shock cord type material used to hold the two scope covers together. Something like bungee stuff, only 1/16 inch size, possibly, 3/32, not sure, but it stretches between the two caps then springs back to hold on scope covers.Almost like rubber bands you know. I need about 3' of it if anyone might know where to get some.Could be in about 8-10 inch peices also as that's about whats needed between caps.

Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife said Fabric stores and craft stores should both carry what you need or someting like elastic that would work. Way cheaper than a hunting store would sell it. 
Joann fabric or Micheals crafts both should have it.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

kind of resembles this same material?

Just a thought if you have one laying around...break out the utility knife, and cut a few strands. it might work for you? Its pretty much the same as a big rubber band.

just throwing out an idea, I know the old farmer where i use to live used them quiet often! lol

PR


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

gonna try craft shop, thanks, Mike


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I checked Boaters World for you. All they have is thicker bungee material. Sorry


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

check a canvas shop---they use shock cord for tonneau cover and boat cover


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the fabric stores or the craft department at a walmart should have it.i had to replace the same stuff on my scope cover on my sks and bought it at walmart


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Found some round elastic at meijers. will work till I find some heavier duty.
thanks all, Mike


----------

